# My engine .



## minh-thanh (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi all ! This is my engine:


----------



## Hopper (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow, that's a beauty. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 10, 2018)

Great job! Did you make the gears yourself (I can't tell)?


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks ! 
And Cogsy 
I borrowed my friend gear cutting tools and  make it , my tool make gear made of brass is ok (I make gear for flame eater as you see ), but made of steel is not good.


----------



## natalefr (Jun 11, 2018)

Good job


----------



## ShopShoe (Jun 11, 2018)

That runs very well. Your skills are improving greatly since you started posting here. Congratulations.

Thank You for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 11, 2018)

Minh Thanh,

Congratulations. Creative design and very nicely done.  Your engine runs well.  

Chuck


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks all !
And hi ShopShoe !
I have good teachers ! I just try to do well what is taught.


----------



## a41capt (Jun 12, 2018)

Great looking engine and a great runner!  Congratulations


----------



## AdvenJack (Jun 12, 2018)

You should be VERY HAPPY with your work!!!


----------



## rlukens (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice work Minh-Thanh. Thanks for the post.
Is that your design? Can you give more detail on it's operation? I'm having a hard time understanding the components


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jun 13, 2018)

You are a racer on the lathe and created the new engine. Congratulations


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 13, 2018)

rlukens said:


> Very nice work Minh-Thanh. Thanks for the post.
> Is that your design? Can you give more detail on it's operation? I'm having a hard time understanding the components


Hi rlukens ! 
Some pictures for you :


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 13, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> You are a racer on the lathe and created the new engine. Congratulations


You make me laugh when I read your comment !


----------



## natalefr (Jun 13, 2018)

Screw like valve... GENIUS


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 13, 2018)

natalefr said:


> Screw like valve... GENIUS


----------



## Mechanicboy (Jun 14, 2018)

No dumb idea to use screws as valve: Easy to grind the valves on valve seats with lapping paste +
 screwdriver.


----------

